
Clogging Earth's Heat Drain - aatish
https://rateofchange.substack.com/p/clogging-earths-heat-drain
======
anonymousiam
No mention in the article of the fact that the Earth's core is SIGNIFICANTLY
hotter than the surface. The analysis in the article assumes the Earth's mass
begins at 0K and rises from there.

Also, the "greenhouse effect" cited in the article is not described. (For
those wondering, Water vapor plays a MUCH more significant role than CO2.)

